

Remind HN: Election Day - kd5bjo

In the US, today is election day.  There aren't any major races, but there are likely some municipal issues.
======
kd5bjo
For voters in San Francisco, the description of the ballot measures can be
found at <http://sfelections.org/vip/index.html> .

